# Ноты "Калина красная"



## Meklon (25 Янв 2011)

Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь ноты в чьей-нибудь обработке для баяна песни "Калина красная" (Слуцкий и Семенов не интересуют).
Нашел ноты, но не те, так как только для правой руки: ссылка на ноты.
Вот пример, того что ищу: Пример - Калина красная.

Спасибо.


----------



## DENY90 (25 Янв 2011)

Я думаю вам запросто можно сделать такой вариант какой вы хотите из того, что у вас уже есть. К тому же в ваших нотах есть буквенные обозначения гармонии.


----------



## Meklon (25 Янв 2011)

Зря вы так думаете ;-), не смогу. Моих умений и навыков для этого просто напросто не хватит.
Поэтому хотел узнать, вдруг есть готовые ноты для баяна в каких-нибудь сборниках, самоучителях и т.п.


----------



## DENY90 (26 Янв 2011)

Вот, посмотрите здесь http://depositfiles.com/files/aywucxeqh Я вам написАл, может сгодится.


----------



## Meklon (26 Янв 2011)

Спасибо, что и было нужно. Уже проверил ноты для правой руки, лично мне все понравилось.


----------



## nastya_ins69 (13 Мар 2018)

Пришлите, пожалуйста, ноты на почту [email protected]
Заранее спасибо


----------

